# Bald Mt Shooting Range



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

Is anyone interested in shooting a couple clays next week Wednesday (Aug 28)... Skeet, Trap or Sporting Clays... a little warmer up for the goose opener... I was thinking about meeting after work around 4:00...


----------



## BowDad (Jul 19, 2000)

Come on over to Durand this weekend and shoot all you want. Check the outing forum for details.


----------



## chromium (Oct 10, 2001)

I can do that. Just what I need to warm up. Let me know if it works out for you and I can meet you there next Wednesday at 4:00.

-John


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

I'll try and make it also. I think I have three punches left on a card for skeet. Need to find a place or way to meet up there.


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

I'll be there about 4:00.... I'm getting the itch to pull that trigger....

Bow Dad... 
wish I could make this weekend but I've previous plans...


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

I have to go home from work and get my gun, so I will be there a little after 4:00pm...Chromium see if Ron at work is interested, it has been awhile since he and I went shooting...We can meet in the shooting range parking lot...Also don't forget Ear Protection and eye protection...I remember having to buy earplugs last time I went there...


----------



## chromium (Oct 10, 2001)

Sorry guys, I'm not going to be able to make it. I have to work. 
I would definitly be interested in another time though.
Don, I talked to Ron, he has school on Wednesday nights so he won't be there either.

-John


----------

